
Boredom is not a problem to be solved. It's the last privilege of a free mind - vinnyglennon
https://www.google.ie/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/sep/28/boredom-cures-privilege-free-mind
======
coderobe
un-AMPed url:
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/sep/28/boredo...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/sep/28/boredom-
cures-privilege-free-mind)

